# GT Aufkleber



## kinomann26 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin grad dabei ein GT LTS neu aufzubauen.
Hatte mir den Rahmen bei Ebay ersteigert und die ganzen Aufkleber waren 
hinüber. Weiß jemand wo ich welche herbekomme??
Am besten umsonst....
bin neu hier.


Hab mir den Rahmen schon neu spachteln lassen und lackiern. sieht jetzt schon top aus.

grüße markus


----------



## kingmoe (21. Dezember 2007)

kinomann26 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin grad dabei ein GT LTS neu aufzubauen.
> Hatte mir den Rahmen bei Ebay ersteigert und die ganzen Aufkleber waren
> ...



Hallo Markus,

willkommen bei den GT-Bekloppten ;-)
Ich möchte dich nicht desillusionieren, aber "am besten umsonst" ist genau das Gegenteil von dem, was dich erwartet. Da müssen die meisten hier eher lachen, hier wurde schon viel Geld und Herzblut in die Suche nach bzw. Anfertigung von Rahmendekoren gesteckt (such mal hier im GT-Forum nach "Decals")
Entweder du importierst aus den USA LTS-Decals oder lässt dir Repros anfertigen. Ist dir die Originalität nicht soo wichtig, kann es bei Epple noch schwarz-weiße Einheitsdekore geben, das ist dann einmal ein fettes "GT" fürs Unterrohr und kleine für Steuerrohr ud Sitzrohr. Frag auch mal "Tomasius", ob er dir evtl. helfen kann.

Mein Tipp: Kaufe bei ebay.com von "felnzo" LTS-Decals, das ist selbst mit Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer immer noch ein Schnäppchen - und meist greift der Zoll bei so einer kleinen Sendung gar nicht zu - könnte aber sein!
Doch der Dollarkurs ist eh sooooo billig...

Z.B. hier:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200185689269


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Dezember 2007)

Umsonst ist der Tod, aber der kostet bekanntlich das Leben 

Den Rest hat Dir ja schon Moe erklärt


----------



## tomasius (21. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt, mit felzno habe ich bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht.  

Vielleicht hat er ja das passende Set. Einfach mal nachfragen.







http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-LTS-1-decal-set-RTS_W0QQitemZ200185689269QQihZ010QQcategoryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-LTS-DH-decal-set-RTS_W0QQitemZ200185159162QQihZ010QQcategoryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tom


----------



## cleiende (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein Händler hier ums Eck hat noch einen Originalsatz Decals für LTS, ich denke das 1000er. Hab ich gesehen als ich ihm den 96er Zaskar Decalsatz abgekauft habe.

Wenn Du ihn willst kann ich das erledigen, weiteres via PN.

Da es ein Händler ist, will er *GELD*, denn "nur ungern nimmt der Handelsmann statt barem Gelde Stuhlgang an".
Ergo: Umsonst ist nicht. Kosten werden die vermutlich 15 EUR plus Porto. Warum? Weil ich das auch gezahlt habe.

@all: Will einer den Satz 96er Zaskar LE Decals kaufen?


----------



## funandi (21. Dezember 2007)

kinomann26 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich welche herbekomme??
> Am besten umsonst....


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> "nur ungern nimmt der Handelsmann statt barem Gelde Stuhlgang an".


----------



## no_budgeT (22. September 2008)

hallo, könnte einer von euch die decal mal in na guten auflösung scannen und posten, will sie mir selbst plotten.
perfekt wären welche für 96/97' zaskar...
danke


----------



## dr.juggles (23. September 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Mein Händler hier ums Eck hat noch einen Originalsatz Decals für LTS, ich denke das 1000er. Hab ich gesehen als ich ihm den 96er Zaskar Decalsatz abgekauft habe.
> 
> Wenn Du ihn willst kann ich das erledigen, weiteres via PN.
> 
> ...



hi

welche farbe hat denn der decal satz ?
mfg


----------



## cleiende (23. September 2008)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> hi
> 
> welche farbe hat denn der decal satz ?
> mfg



Irrelevant. Beide schon weg.


----------



## rettschge (4. Oktober 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit felzno habe ich bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Vielleicht hat er ja das passende Set. Einfach mal nachfragen.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
ich bräuchte die gelben Lts DH Aufkleber.Hat die noch jemand oder kann jemand die einscannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (8. Oktober 2008)

rettschge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bräuchte die gelben Lts DH Aufkleber.Hat die noch jemand oder kann jemand die einscannen?



Schau hier

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-LTS-DH-d...39:1|66:2|65:10|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Ist eine aktuelle Auktion


----------



## rettschge (8. Oktober 2008)

Jo danke,
habe ich heute morgen auch schon entdeckt und bestellt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditsch (14. Januar 2013)

Servus!

Ich muss den Beitrag nochmal aus der Versenkung holen:

Auf meiner Wunschliste steht ein 2012er GT Xizang 29er. Nur sind diese gelb-blauen Decals ein Graus. Deswegen hätte ich gerne weiß-schwarze (oder auch rote) Decals. Es muss auch nicht zwangsläufig Xizang dabei sein...

Deswegen meine Frage:

Woher bekommt man einen GT Decal Satz für einen Rahmen in den oben genannten Farben?

Dank Dank,

Ditsch


----------



## Onesones (6. Februar 2013)

servus
bin hier neu 
suche ebenfalls nach decals 
hat jemand zufällig decals für n 93 zaskar türkis ano?


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Februar 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-GT-All-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f2204ee7b


----------



## Onesones (10. Februar 2013)

cool besten dank)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen,

hat irgendjemand eine Idee wo ich genau diese Decals herbekommen kann?





Ich möchte diesen Rahmen endlich mal aufbauen aber gerne vorab wegen einiger Lackmängel diesen entlacken und neu lackieren lassen. Aber dafür würde ich gerne erst die Decals haben da er anschließend wieder original aussehen soll.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jens,

frag mal bei Peru73 nach. Peter sollte Dir die beste Antwort geben können, da er auch einen weißen Xizang neu lackiert hat.


----------



## GTchen (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

möchte mein 92er Karakoram Elite in NiteSky neu aufbauen. Hat noch jemand eine Quelle für blaue Decals? 

Dank und Grüsse 

Dirk


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

ich möchte euch grundsätzlich vor dem ebay-verkäufer cyclefit warnen. kommunikation tendenziell einseitig. habe im dezember decals bestellt und bezahlt. z.zt. weder ware noch antworten. jetzt läuft's über ebay. habe in seinen bewertungen gesehen, ich bin nicht der erste.
also kauft da nix !!!


----------



## ceo (19. April 2014)

hat jemand eine rufnummer vom user stickerriese?
der hat schon geld bekommen und jetzt seit über einer woche die kommunikation eingestellt.
sind die aufkleberhändler denn alle solche ar$chlöcher?


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> hat jemand eine rufnummer vom user stickerriese?
> der hat schon geld bekommen und jetzt seit über einer woche die kommunikation eingestellt.
> sind die aufkleberhändler denn alle solche ar$chlöcher?




Ich kenne den Stickerriese nicht, aber schon mal überlegt, dass so manche Leute im Osterurlaub sein könnten. 

Habe mir aber eben das Profil mal angeschaut. Dabei seit Januar 2014, keine Beiträge geschrieben, keine Fotos, Alter 18, Ortsangabe Fehlanzeige. 

Und da wunderst Du Dich, dass Du vielleicht verar$cht worden bist.  Ich würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## ceo (20. April 2014)

bin ich zu gutgläubig? 
kann mich aber daran erinnern das der stickerriese hier von jemandem empfohlen wurde, im sinne von gute ware, guter preis.


----------



## Kieselwerfer (20. April 2014)

Du könntest es mal bei  Groovygrafix  versuchen. Zumindest habe ich meine da her. Der ist aber glaube ich noch ein paar Tage im Urlaub.


----------



## maatik (12. November 2015)

Ich hol den Thread auch nochmal aus der Versenkung 

Ich suche fürs LTS Thermo Decals, aber die weiß/schwarzen wie auf diesem Bild:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=314689
Ich habe die gelb/roten auf dem Thermo, aber die sind schon sehr abgeranzt.

Weiß jemand ob die weißen überhaupt original waren/sind oder ob das repros sind?

Gruss maat


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. November 2015)

@maatik - Sehe ich es richtig, dass das ein 97er ist?

Die Wippe am Hinterbau irritiert mich. Gab es die so original am Thermoplast-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (14. November 2015)

Das was ich verlinkt habe ist ein 96er LTS Thermoplast.
Der offensichtlichste Unterschied zu den 97ern STS Thermoplast ist die geschwungene Wippe aus Titan.


----------

